# removing drone frames under honey supers



## Sara Alms (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi.I hope this is the right spot to ask this. I have been using drone frames(not commercial, but the ones you make yourself from an empty frames). I remove them once a month, cut out the works, replace, repeat. Its seems to be working great so far. My question is: the month is up and I need to get at them but they are now under 5 very heavy honey supers on each hive. We have had a nonstop nectar flow now for 2 months. The thought of working through 6 hives and removing all those supers, ( I will need a ladder mind you), is a bit much. On the other hand I dont want to raise a bumper crop of drone and mites by not doing my monthly cut outs. Is it late enough in the season to think they are not raising drones now? I live in Minnesota. I would appreciated any thoughts on this. Thanks. Sara Alms


----------



## MartinW (Feb 28, 2015)

My most active hive is still raising drones here in Wisconsin.


----------



## Sara Alms (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks Martin. Sara


----------

